
H.I.V. Arrived in the U.S. Long Before ‘Patient Zero’ - brudgers
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/health/hiv-patient-zero-genetic-analysis.html?_r=0
======
gozur88
This isn't really news.

It didn't take people that long to realize Dugas wasn't some sort of Typhoid
Mary of AIDS. But he was a psychopath that infected hundreds of people even
after he was aware he had a contagious, fatal disease.

